# Coloring a Meerschaum pipe



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

Good morning Puffers! I have a question on coloring a meerschaum pipe. I came across this site that has a plethora or information on meers., coloring, and more. http://pipesmagazine.com/blog/put-that-in-your-pipe/slave-to-the-white-goddess/

If you scroll down to the very bottom one of the commenters had posted this:

"coloring of a meerschaum pipe mostly depends on flow of the smoke. not necessarily but in general coloring starts at shank due to smoke being trapped in that area most. so, if your primary aim is coloring then you should choose bowls which can trap some of the smoke in its chamber for longer period of time (such as apple, billiard, brandy etc) coloring is all about meer being a very porous material and beeswax actually have very small role in this process other than keeping everything in place, even and shiny.

to understand how/why the smoke coloring the meerschaum; hold a paper towel over tobacco smoke for a minute. same thing happens to your beard, moustache and fingers/nails for cigarette smokers. 
here is an example of a smoke flow controlled meer coloring (smoked erinmore balkan, orlik golden sliced, davidoff cool mixture with this pipe, total 30 or 40 smokes in 6 months) http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/3364/luletasi.jpg
what's the trick? 
***spoiler***
as I mentioned above, it's all about flow of the smoke. most of the smoke will flow away while you puff your pipe. if you could direct the smoke to pipe's surface then with the help of the heat emitting from your pipe, meerschaum will absorb much more and much better. how you will do it? there are several ways but the most effective one -> smoke your pipe upside down for a couple puffs (if you can control your tobacco then smoke upside down from begining to end but I advice keeping an ashtray under it









see the picture for better explanation -> http://img574.imageshack.us/img574/940/lule.jpg

***spoiler end***"

I have been smoking my pipe upside down for a few smokes and noticed it does have a "richer" color to it, I could be wrong. My question is has anybody done this, or do they do it and what are the results of it?


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

When the meer colors like that does it smoke any different from a new meer? I have 3 meers and all need new stems to replace the wonky ones the Turks were using in the 70's. The billiard I have is well colored at the heel but not so much on the bowl.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, you've got to get points for coming up with a new one, I'll have to give you that. At least it's a new one to me. Perhaps you could get one of these and just keep the stem right side around:










On the other hand, I'm tempted to say, "Your love of the halfling's leaf has clearly slowed your mind."


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, you've got to get points for coming up with a new one, I'll have to give you that. At least it's a new one to me. Perhaps you could get one of these and just keep the stem right side around:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, Hey now. It wasn't my idea, I just tried it out . Strangely enough my pipe smokes just as good upside down, you just have to make sure the ash is tapped out ever so slightly when you tip the pipe.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

That's interesting that it smokes just as well upside down! Who would have thought it? I was wondering how you kept the ash from falling out all over you. Still, it's not the strangest way I've ever heard of coloring a meer. I read somewhere once that on of the Czars used to have men smoke his meers for him before he used them until the were all perfectly colored. Post a pic of your coloring efforts when you have a chance. Always nice to see a picture of a coloring meer.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

The coloring of a meer does not really have an effect on how it smokes, as far as I know. Just let the coloring happen naturally an be proud that your pipe smokes well. Just smoke and enjoy. 

I have smoked a pipe bowl down when a sudden rain storm has hit when there was no cover to get under.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

indigosmoke said:


> That's interesting that it smokes just as well upside down! Who would have thought it? I was wondering how you kept the ash from falling out all over you. Still, it's not the strangest way I've ever heard of coloring a meer. I read somewhere once that on of the Czars used to have men smoke his meers for him before he used them until the were all perfectly colored. Post a pic of your coloring efforts when you have a chance. Always nice to see a picture of a coloring meer.


That is wild, maybe we should have a puff meer. pass. Each member would smoke the meerschaum pipe and ship it off to the next puffer.....Well maybe not . Here is a few photos I snapped. This pipe I actually had to bore it out more, after the boring it smokes great. I decided to rewax it as well and waxed it the yellow color instead of the bleached white. In one of the photos you can see a white spot from the original wax that I missed.


----------

